# Arc LS collections



## Nitroz (Aug 17, 2019)

Here is my lonely Arc LS. If you have any of the Classic workhorses post them up!


----------



## strideredc (Feb 16, 2020)

Surprised there are not more posts on this... will put up my Arc with cr123 clicky and AA clicky. I also have the original driver and led along with a moded one (cant remember what it is)

Does anyone know what they are worth these days? I dont want to sell my one but interested to know....


----------



## archimedes (Feb 16, 2020)

strideredc said:


> .... Does anyone know what they are worth these days? I dont want to sell my one but interested to know....



They are worth what someone else will pay, and a search of the MarketPlace here and/or various auction sites will provide some idea of current value.

I haven't seen many of these selling recently, and my guess is that their collectibility has overall declined over the past several years.


----------



## troutpool (Feb 17, 2020)

I had several at one time, but I sold all of them except one LS1 with Kroll switch.


----------



## nightshade (Feb 17, 2020)

Still like the look, design, machining and knurling. And , made in that long forgotten US of A . I've kept several examples of the true oddities from the original runs. A tad here:



upload pic


----------



## strideredc (Feb 21, 2020)

nightshade said:


> Still like the look, design, machining and knurling. And , made in that long forgotten US of A . I've kept several examples of the true oddities from the original runs. A tad here:
> 
> 
> 
> upload pic




Same as what i have got (apart from the two twistie holders)


----------



## strideredc (Feb 21, 2020)

archimedes said:


> They are worth what someone else will pay, and a search of the MarketPlace here and/or various auction sites will provide some idea of current value.
> 
> I haven't seen many of these selling recently, and my guess is that their collectibility has overall declined over the past several years.




Me neither, i have just seen a ARC AAA that's not working properly on Ebay for $175!!! err no thanks. I suppose you could put one up for $10,000 doesn't mean it will sell.... 

I cant bear to part with my one as it was the light to start ALL of this.....


----------



## archimedes (Feb 21, 2020)

strideredc said:


> Me neither, i have just seen a ARC AAA that's not working properly on Ebay for $175!!! err no thanks. I suppose you could put one up for $10,000 doesn't mean it will sell.... I cant bear to part with my one as it was the light to start ALL of this.....


Yes, did it sell ? If so, I maybe could find a few in a drawer somewhere :devil:


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 21, 2020)

strideredc said:


> Surprised there are not more posts on this... will put up my Arc with cr123 clicky and AA clicky. I also have the original driver and led along with a moded one (cant remember what it is)
> 
> Does anyone know what they are worth these days? I dont want to sell my one but interested to know....



Wow! This thread went from 0-100 just like that.

I sold one 5 years ago for I think $100 to $125 I think. It was modded as a triple.

This is one light I will never sell.


----------



## strideredc (Feb 21, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Yes, did it sell ? If so, I maybe could find a few in a drawer somewhere :devil:




No, its on a ''buy it now'' bang it in to Ebay.com and its the first to come up (and only)...


----------



## strideredc (Feb 21, 2020)

Nitroz said:


> Wow! This thread went from 0-100 just like that.
> 
> I sold one 5 years ago for I think $100 to $125 I think. It was modded as a triple.
> 
> This is one light I will never sell.



My one has a modded LED and for the life of me i cant remember what. lucky the modder had a spare driver so he put it on that and gave me back the original LED and driver so i have both..... What ever happened to Peter Gransee was it???


----------



## RHoy185 (Feb 21, 2020)

nightshade said:


> Still like the look, design, machining and knurling. And , made in that long forgotten US of A . I've kept several examples of the true oddities from the original runs.



Love the look of all of Arc's stuff, lucky to own a few but wish I owned more!



archimedes said:


> Yes, did it sell ? If so, I maybe could find a few in a drawer somewhere :devil:



Does anyone know if Arc AAA's are IRA approved? :laughing:


----------



## strideredc (Feb 22, 2020)

What was the lumen rating of the ARC LS's? anyone remember? I thought it was something like 20? I really cant remember...


----------



## nightshade (Feb 23, 2020)

strideredc said:


> What was the lumen rating of the ARC LS's? anyone remember? I thought it was something like 20? I really cant remember...



Depending on standard or premium, 14-25 lumens. I've retired, but some of my former co-workers covet the Arc brand. One guy has well over 120 Arc variants, AAA, AA and CR123, etc. 
My favorite is still a LSL with the low dome emitter. Gransee is alive and very well, he just has little desire to return to the flashlight industry at this time.

A fun reminder of illuminations past  :
https://web.archive.org/web/20040303090204/http://store.yahoo.com/flashlight/arclshstandard.html


----------



## nightshade (Feb 23, 2020)

RHoy185 said:


> Love the look of all of Arc's stuff, lucky to own a few but wish I owned more!



It's a very practical, very clean, simple and distinctive machining, imo.


----------



## strideredc (Feb 23, 2020)

I like the web archive.... were they really $99? i thought they were more for some reason....


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 25, 2020)

Sadly, I believe this is all I have left, although I have to believe there are some more around here somewhere.

Both of these are modded, I don’t remember who did it, could’ve been darkzero or Milky. 

First Run #834
First Run #1238 w/Kroll
Bombleman CR2-66

I seem to remember that I had a few LS’s around here somewhere, wish I had not sold off so many. I do still have a box full of miscellaneous parts.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 25, 2020)

The Bombleman CR2 makes for a nice little pocket option.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 28, 2020)

Super bummed that there is no interest in this thread, definitely one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## nbp (Mar 28, 2020)

Dang that Bombelman tail is cool. I have two First Runs that DatiLED modded for me with Nichia triples. They’re pretty cool little lights now. Super bright!


----------



## datiLED (Mar 28, 2020)

F250XLT said:


> Super bummed that there is no interest in this thread, definitely one of my favorites for sure.


There is definitely interest. I just haven't had time to get all of my Arc lights together for a family portrait. Still one of my favorites, too.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 28, 2020)

nbp said:


> Dang that Bombelman tail is cool. I have two First Runs that DatiLED modded for me with Nichia triples. They’re pretty cool little lights now. Super bright!



Yeah, I think he did a run of like 68 or something like that. If anyone remembers me, of course I had to have #66. :twothumbs



datiLED said:


> There is definitely interest. I just haven't had time to get all of my Arc lights together for a family portrait. Still one of my favorites, too.



Selling? 

You did quite a few mods for me back in the day.


----------



## Frank_Castle (May 19, 2020)

Hello- Been a long time on CP forums. I had an older account Or maybe I was a lurker and forgot. Either way I’m back. 

With CORVID lockdown I found some time. Also found an old like-new LS AA OD body sitting in a Pelican time capsule. Its in great shape but I lost the LS. I checked it with a LED bulb rested on top and it lights up with AA's fine.


----------



## bhds (May 21, 2020)

strideredc said:


> I like the web archive.... were they really $99? i thought they were more for some reason....


I bought my first Arc LS for $149 back when they first came out. I remember it very distinctly because I brought it to work and showed it to one of my friends and when I told him how much I paid for it.. the look on his face was priceless. LOL

Sent from my SM-T813 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Frank_Castle (May 21, 2020)

Sounds about right with the reaction. 

Does anyone know what new head I could put on this AA body and make something out of it? E2D thread fits but still 1/4” or so threads hanging there. Be cool to have a modern retro AA. Hoping a Malkov may fit. Weaker but last longer?


----------



## snakebite (Jun 16, 2020)

i still edc a modded ls with a k2 tffc.
2aa with kroll.
have a bunch of parts and will likely make a triple.
i have access to lots of machinery(i repair industrial controls) and thought of making a custom copper slug and use a good open source driver.


----------



## Dr.Doofenshmirtz (Jul 6, 2021)

I have a small collection of Arc LS hosts waiting for mods...one day. They are one of my favorite lights.


----------



## electromage (Nov 4, 2021)

Here are my Arc lights


----------

